# The Goat



## richoso1 (Aug 12, 2009)

*Two rednecks are out hunting, Jerry Greenlees and Jeff Foxworthy as they are walking along they come upon a huge hole in the ground. They approach it and are amazed by the size of it.*

*Jerry says " Wow, that's some hole, I can't even see the bottom, I wonder how deep it is?"*
*Jeff says" I don't know, let's throw something down and listen and see how long it takes to hit bottom."*

*Jerry says " There's this old transmission here, give me a hand and we'll throw it in and see".*

*So they pick it up and carry it over, and count one, and two and three, and throw it in the hole. They are standing there listening and looking over the edge and they hear a rustling in the brush behind them. As they turn around they see a goat come crashing through the brush, run up to the hole, and with no hesitation, jump in head first.*

*While they are standing there looking at each other, looking in the hole, and trying to figure out what that was all about, an old farmer walks up. "Say there", says the farmer, "you fellers didn't happen to see my goat around here anywhere, did you?"*

*Jerry says " Funny you should ask, but we were just standing here a minute ago and a goat came running out of the bushes doin' about a hunert miles an hour and jumped headfirst into this hole here!"*

*And the old farmer said " Why that's impossible, *


*I had him chained to a transmission".*


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 12, 2009)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks for good laugh!

Hope fully the farmer won't start lookin' for the tranny!

Eric


----------



## smokingd (Aug 12, 2009)

That was a good part of my day thanks


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 12, 2009)

*ROFLMAO*...


----------



## the iceman (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## tacman (Aug 12, 2009)

I had heard that one before but forgot the ending...which seems to be happening a lot more as of late...forgetting things that is....thanks for refreshing my memeory....


----------

